# General > Hobbies >  Anyone interested in Zumba classes in Latheron?

## rooby

We are hoping to start Zumba classes in Latheron village hall, from the begining of June. Zumba is a dance exercise which can be as energetic or as gentle as you want it to be.
Cost £4.00 for a one hour session, probably from 2-3pm Wednesdays. 
Aimed primarily at the 50 plus age group, but, everyone will be most welcome.
Please let me know if you are interested, as class numbers are important to make it worthwhile for the teacher to come.

These classes could be held in the evening, not Wednesday, though, *IF* sufficient people are interested, but you would have to message me to register your interest.

----------

